
Tell HN: Unhappy with Australia's encryption legislation? Have your say - andrewstuart
If you are angry about the encryption legislation then you must make a submission here.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.aph.gov.au&#x2F;Parliamentary_Business&#x2F;Bills_Legislation&#x2F;Bills_Search_Results&#x2F;Result?bId=r6195<p>Making a submission is the tangible action you can actually take instead of just raging online.<p>Write a submission - it is easier than it sounds - just say what you think and submit it.
======
__d
I can't see a way to make a submission on that page.

But, in the "Notes" section, it appears that the bill has been referred to the
Joint Intelligence and Security committee for a review of possible amendments,
with a report due 3rd April 2019.

I can't find a page specifically seeking comments for that review, but the
previous solicitation (closed in October 2018) has their committee's contact
details:

[https://www.aph.gov.au/Parliamentary_Business/Committees/Joi...](https://www.aph.gov.au/Parliamentary_Business/Committees/Joint/Intelligence_and_Security/TelcoAmendmentBill2018)

